# 1st SLR on sale at eBay!



## Mitica100 (Mar 10, 2010)

The very first SLR camera ever made is being offered on eBay:

CLICK HERE







The *Cnopm* in Cyrillic means Sport.

The price is very high, usually going around $500 but I guess one has to pay a premium for the good condition this camera is in.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 10, 2010)

interesting item. thanks for the link


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 10, 2010)

That things ugly as hell.lol crazy how far our cameras have come from that generation.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 10, 2010)

you think? each to their own.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 10, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> That things ugly as hell.lol crazy how far our cameras have come from that generation.



I agree...  But all SLRs come from that one, the very first 35mm SLR ever. Then the SLRs evolved into what they are today.


----------



## compur (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not the first SLR but an historic camera nonetheless.  

It's possibly the first 35mm SLR though many believe the Kine Exakta beat it
slightly. 

The first known SLR was the Monocular Duplex by CR Smith released in 1884, 
a large format camera. 

And, Graflex was making rollfilm SLRs at least as early as 1903, decades before
the 1936 Russian camera shown above. 

Houghton, Ernemann and others also made SLRs well before 1936.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 10, 2010)

compur said:


> It's not the first SLR but an historic camera nonetheless.
> 
> It's possibly the first 35mm SLR though many believe the Kine Exakta beat it
> slightly.
> ...



Yeah, I realized my haste in reporting it, I forgot to mention '35mm'. However, I did mention it in a post above. 

The Kine Exakta was the 1st successfully marketed 35mm SLR but Sport was indeed the very first 35mm SLR.


----------



## compur (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, I'll let it go this time.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 26, 2010)

Let me guess, you've already got one or two?  You've got everything else. I'm green with envy...do they have a little envy emoticon?

All kidding aside, very cool post, I guess I really do learn something new every day.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 26, 2010)

jbylake said:


> Let me guess, you've already got one or two?  You've got everything else. I'm green with envy...do they have a little envy emoticon?
> 
> All kidding aside, very cool post, I guess I really do learn something new every day.
> 
> J.:mrgreen:



No, I wish I had one...


----------



## PentaxGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow... That's a piece of history right there. Looks to be in very good condition as well.


----------



## templatephotoshop (Mar 26, 2010)

Great doorstop


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 26, 2010)

templatephotoshop said:


> Great doorstop



If you have one I'll take it off your hands and buy you an expensive door stop, perhaps a DSLR.


----------



## compur (Mar 26, 2010)

templatephotoshop said:


> Great doorstop



oink, oink, oink


----------



## PentaxGuy (Mar 27, 2010)

templatephotoshop said:


> Great doorstop



Seriously?


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 27, 2010)

templatephotoshop said:


> Great doorstop



Seriously, I don't know whether you were sarcastic or just joking (I hope the latter). Or just being an ignorant troll. If ignorance is your choice in life, know that your precious 5D and 1Ds are grand-grand-grand children of that camera. It would do you good to read more about the history of the cameras and no, it won't make you a better photographer (guaranteed) but at least you'd be a little more knowledgeable in this field and perhaps a little more respected. Just my two cents...

Peace now.


----------



## guydogg (Apr 10, 2010)

Thats a great collector piece.


----------

